# Come on Monsanto - build us a ?



## SpectateSwamp (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd like to see a GMO cross between Pot and Magic Mushrooms!!!

Come on Monsanto. Quit with the Corn stuff. Do something the people will love you for.


----------



## zem (Mar 31, 2015)

7 posts in 8 years with RED all over... I wonder what you are :huh:


----------



## SpectateSwamp (Mar 31, 2015)

zem said:


> 7 posts in 8 years with RED all over... I wonder what you are :huh:



I'll try and change my ways. Whatever they were.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2015)

SS, you are breaking the rules talking  drugs.  And, i personally would never buy anything monsanto touches. They need to just stay away from cannabis.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> And, i personally would never buy anything monsanto touches.



I don't know, Rosey. That may not be entirely true.

I never knew what a feminized cannabis plant was until a year ago but I believe that most of the people here have been smoking feminized plants for some years.

And, if I am not mistaken, until recently, the most common method used colloidal silver. 

Since the early 1920's when it's uses were discovered by Alfred Searle of Searle Pharmaceuticals, they have been the largest supplier of colloidal silver. 

And..... dontcha wanna know who owns Searle Pharmaceuticals? LOL

Yep, Monsanto.

So, in some sad, sick kind of way, most of the people here have been smoking Monsanto GMO'd pot for quite some time.

It's a strange, sick world. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

Well shoot Hackerman. I have just purchased my first feminzied strain too. Darn it. 

BUT colloidal silver doesn't have to be from monsanto... trying to find a loophole here.

I was at the grocery store, a big store and the manager asked if i needed anything? I said yes, organic ginger and organic white rice... And while i was at it...couldn't stoffers do an organic lasanga for my husband?  He said it won't be long, the day of organics are here. He said that is where the market is headed.. 
Don't give me no gmo nothing. ( that was a triple negative.)

Somebody said ffof was owned by monsanto,  bout had  heart attack i checked, and no, they don't. I didn't really have a heart attack, but almost.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 1, 2015)

Monsanto is evil


----------



## Kraven (Apr 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Somebody said ffof was owned by monsanto, after my heart attack i checked and no, they don't. I didn't really have a heart attack, but almost.




Whew glad to know, that is my goto dirt


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2015)

Monsanto rapes the earth and poisons people and they do not care as long as they are making a buck.  I'm with NE wGuy--Monsanto is evil.  Let's not even get started on GMO.....

Part of the reason that I try to stay away from fem seeds is exactly because of what they have to do to them to fem them.  Sometimes though, the strain I want only comes in fem.  I think that all the CBD Crew's stuff is fem....and we old folks around here just need some pain relief.  Had there been an option, I would have gone with the non fem.

Fox Farm is a family owned business.  Another plus for them.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 1, 2015)

List of Monsanto Owned Food Companys


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh oh..... here I go again. Bursting people's bubble.

The term ORGANIC on a product means almost nothing. Over 35% of Monsanto's products are "Certified Organic".

If anyone is really interested and likes to read 100's of pages of Gov regs, you can go here... http://www.usda.gov/wps/portal/usda/usdahome?contentidonly=true&contentid=organic-agriculture.html and read about the 5 steps to being "Certified Organic".

First of all, just because it says ORGANIC on the front of the package doesn't mean it's 100% organic. In order to qualify for the "Organic" seal you only need a certain percent of organic material in the overall mix.

So, even when it says Organic, you could (and probably are) getting a certain percentage of non-organic products.

And, to even earn the "Certified" seal, as a farmer all you need to do is plant a couple trees on your land and let your cows out for 5 minutes a day. LOL

Here is the USDA requirement for "Certified Food".

_Organic crops. The USDA organic seal verifies that irradiation, sewage sludge, synthetic fertilizers, prohibited pesticides, and genetically modified organisms were not used._

So, organic foods are not watered with sewage sludge ( guess that's good. LOL). I have to wonder if ROUNDUP is on the list of Prohibited Pesticides. That leaves a lot of open space. LOL

I have a friend who is a farmer and when she got "Certified Organic: she said it was a joke.

"Organic" is an advertising term designed to make money. It has very little to do with the end product or the food you actually end up eating.

Here is a quote directly from the USDA web site that encourages farmers to apply for the "Organic Certification" LMAO

_Over 25,000 farmers, ranchers and other businesses get many benefits from USDA organic certification. Many receive premium prices for their products through the growing $35 billion U.S. organic retail market. Most operations that grow, handle, or process organic products-and want to call their products organic-must be certified._

The world is one giant falsehood. Everybody lies. It's all to make money. Believe nothing.

Sad but true.

So much for "Organic" vs "Monsanto". Turns out they are both the same. LMAO


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

Hackerman, i beg to differ. I live in an agriculture haven. To be certified organic takes 5 years.In a fruit orchard. It doesn't mean you don't use pesticides it means that for instance they use copper sulfate instead of other horrible things.

Organic does not mean monsanto. If you do your homework, and it is extensive you will see it is possible to buy organic food that is organic.  You just quoted that they are not gmo's that is one thing i care about.  If it says organice then no gmo's were used.


----------



## zem (Apr 1, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> List of Monsanto Owned Food Companys



you have got to be kidding me... no wonder Monsanto is more powerful than government


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

Hersheys was the hardest for me to quit.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 1, 2015)

OMG!!!! Monsanto is the largest producer of "Organic" food in the world. ROTFLMAO

http://www.wired.com/2014/01/new-monsanto-vegetables/

The more you read, the more you find out everything you thought was true..... is false. LMAO

Lots of good info out there if you look for it and have the time and the interest.

And, that list posted above is just retail consumer food companies own by Monsanto. Most of their money is not in consumer foods but rather in the base products that go in almost ALL foods (including organic certified foods).

Stay at home. Never read. Live a lie. It's a better life than knowing the truth. LMAO


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Hackerman, i beg to differ. I live in an agriculture haven. To be certified organic takes 5 years.In a fruit orchard.



Can you show me where it says that? Because I just read the entire USDA requirements for Organic Certification and there was NOTHING about 5 years. The only time thingy I saw was this...
_*Is There a Transition Period?*_

_  Yes.  Any land used to produce raw organic commodities must not have had  prohibited substances applied to it for the past three years. _

You know if you say something to me like that, I want footnotes. LMAO


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

"Stay at home. Never read. Live a lie. It's a better life than knowing the truth. LMAO"

 What are you talking about? Are you saying we don't read? Hello?

Monsanto is good at making money. Too bad for them that some other countries are smarter then the usa and won't let them use their seed or their roundup.  

If monsanto is good at making money they better hop on the organic bandwagon.  It is coming and it is coming fast. Hope low-income folks will be able to afford good food and not eat at mcdonalds.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> "Stay at home. Never read. Live a lie. It's a better life than knowing the truth. LMAO"
> 
> What are you talking about? Are you saying we don't read? Hello?
> 
> ...



PS, you are correct it is three years. not five, my exaggeration.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 1, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> I don't know, Rosey. That may not be entirely true.
> 
> I never knew what a feminized cannabis plant was until a year ago but I believe that most of the people here have been smoking feminized plants for some years.
> 
> ...


 
Not all breeders use CS to make fems.... but most do...  Look into Somas method Hacker...  :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 1, 2015)

zem said:


> you have got to be kidding me... no wonder Monsanto is more powerful than government



Monsanto no doubt owns people in our Govt. I don't have any link backing that up but pretty sure its a fact that Google would prove some how.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 1, 2015)

This one is pretty funny...
_
Issue:
If a producer adheres to all aspects of the NOP regulations, including never utilizing genetically modified seeds, but a certifying agent tests and detects the presence of  genetically modified material in the crop, is that crop's status determined to be no longer certified organic?

Reply:
Organic certification is process based. That is, certifying agents attest to the ability of organic operations to follow a set of production standards and practices which meet the requirements of the Organic Foods Production Act of 1990 and the NOP regulations. The 
NOP regulations prohibit the use of excluded methods (i.e., &#8220;GMOs&#8221in organic operations. If all aspects of the organic production or handling process were followed  correctly, then the presence of a detectable residue from a genetically modified organism alone does not constitute a violation of this regulation. This policy was established at the promulgation of the NOP Regulation in the Preamble to the Final Rule (FR Vol. 65, No. 246, p. 80556), December 21,2000. The Preamble stated that: As long as an organic operation has not used excluded methods and takes reasonable steps to avoid contact with the products of excluded methods as detailed in their approved organic system plan, the unintentional presence of the products of excluded methods should not affect the status of the organic operation or its organic products._


So, your ORGANIC certified food can still have GMO in it and pass the certification as long as the "Certifying Agent" says your general operation is OK. LMAO Wonder how much that guy gets in bribes and payoffs. LMAO

It's NEVER what it seems. There's no such thing as Organic. LMAO


Aren't you all glad I joined this forum? LMAO


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 1, 2015)

ya there has been alot of cross contamination between GMO and nonGMO farming from things as simple as ground water run off


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> "Stay at home. Never read. Live a lie. It's a better life than knowing the truth. LMAO"
> 
> What are you talking about? Are you saying we don't read? Hello?




LOL... no way sweetie. It was just a statement. Not directed at anyone. Kind of like... "Just Do It". LOL

The more I read on this, the bigger joke it becomes. Organic.... HA!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> Aren't you all glad I joined this forum? LMAO



I'm just looking for the popcorn sir!  

View attachment popcornsmeller.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

Tell me how it is a joke. I think taking three years to be certified organic is meaningful. Of course I know the folks that worked hard to get that certification on all of their fruit.  If you know something i don't, tell me please.  I have reading about this subject in one form or another since 1976.  Talk to me.

My dad one year put pellets in the beef cattle's ears. It was hormones. he didn't do that again. That had to be in the 70's.. It is kinda my interest.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2015)

Even if they do produce _some_ organic products, that does not make up for the damage they do to the earth and its inhabitants with others.  That is like saying that since Hitler treated blond haired blue-eyed children very well, it didn't matter that he practiced genocide against Jewish people.....


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Tell me how it is a joke. I think taking three years to be certified organic is meaningful.



It doesn't say that it takes 3 years to become certified. Read again. All it says is that the land can not have used certain products for the past 3 years. My farmer friend was certified in less than a month.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 1, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> That is like saying that since Hitler treated blond haired blue-eyed children very well, it didn't matter that he practiced genocide against Jewish people.....




All depends on whether you are blonde and blue..... or Jewish. LOL

My Mom grew up under Mussolini and she loved it. She said it was the safest and cleanest country she has seen since. And, she has been all over the world a dozen times. Yet, my schooling always taught me that he was a bad guy.

Albeit, my schooling also showed Armstrong Custer as a hero. LMAO Probably not seen that way to an Indian.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> It doesn't say that it takes 3 years to become certified. Read again. All it says is that the land can not have used certain products for the past 3 years. My farmer friend was certified in less than a month.



well your farmer friend was not in Washington cause it doesn't happen that way here in the apple state.  If your friend was certified in less than a month then he had proof of no non organic things used on his land for the last three years.  I know a lot of people with organic farms and what your suggesting just isn't what I have seen.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

"Albeit, my schooling also showed Armstrong Custer as a hero. LMAO Probably not seen that way to an Indian"

george custer is in our family tree, we are not proud of that. Uncle george.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> well your farmer friend was not in Washington cause it doesn't happen that way here in the apple state.  If your friend was certified in less than a month then he had proof of no non organic things used on his land for the last three years.  I know a lot of people with organic farms and what your suggesting just isn't what I have seen.



I'm not suggesting anything sweetie. Almost everything I posted in this thread is directly quoted or linked to the USDA web site for Organic Certification.

It is possible that each state has it's own regulations but, I don't think so. USDA usually controls all this kind of stuff.

I'm sorry if the truth makes everyone here so mad at me. Like I said, nothing in this thread is my opinion. I was just trying to show you that the stuff that you believe and the stuff you're all posting is not true.

Geeze, don't kill the messenger. LOL I wonder if people like that hated their teachers in grade school when they told then 2+2=4, not 5. LOL


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2015)

Not all breeders use CS, Soma is just one.


 Most of my vegetables and all of my mj is 100% organic, 
 I guarantee because I grow my own.:bong:


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 1, 2015)

pcduck said:


> Not all breeders use CS, Soma is just one.
> 
> 
> Most of my vegetables and all of my mj is 100% organic,
> I guarantee because I grow my own.:bong:




I'm pretty much the same way. I grow some but where I live, it's impossible to grow a year's supply in the short growing season. And, some things just don't freeze well. Like iceberg lettuce. LMAO 

Still, I try to stay informed and eat what I have knowledge about. I sure have learned one thing.... NEVER read the front of the package. It's all sales hype. Go right to the Ingredient list and start there. LOL

I am thinking about an organic grow. I'm not that far, now. I think I wasnt to try Hydro first. Never done that.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2015)

Here where I live you need proof that no non-organic substances were used for 3 years prior to being certified.So in reality the process started 3 years before getting certified. They just do not take the farmers word that he hasn't.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

Hackerman, i believe the term is cognitive dissonance.  Something you believe to be true for your whole life isn't.  I still think that 90 % or more of my diet is not gmo'd.  It takes a lot of sleuthing to find out how horrible that the fda is that they leave the new chemical uses up to the corporations to "test" and  decide if they use it or not. I believe they said something like... see this is hard when i have to re research everything i type for accuracy, sure screws up the flow. ha  http://www.livescience.com/38962-industrial-chemicals-in-food-not-safety-tested.html

Anyway, bottom lines is our food supply sucks and we all need to improve it.

Thank you for being more succinct than me Duck. That is what i was trying to say.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey Rose. I went here... http://agr.wa.gov/

and I didn't see anything special about Washington State requirements. Just about every state seems to certify according to the NOP (National Organic Program). And, that's it.

They have a link for info on Certification if you're really interested.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2015)

Same ingredients in all broccoli. 
Need brix test.

Buy local ....farm markets are great. You can converse with the farmer.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 1, 2015)

Well gang, I would love to stay here and run with this thread a little longer but I have a gig tonight and I have to get showered and ready to go.

It's been fun. I learned a lot about Organic Certification looking all this stuff up.

And, the OP got his wish. LMAO

I really like it here. I hope I don't p too many people off too often playing with threads like this. LOL But, it's always such a learning experience for me being on the opposite side of EVERYONE else. LOL It forces me to read and learn new stuff. Pretty cool for me so, thanks.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks Hackerman, yes the farmer i was talking about is listed there. That was fun to read the organics that are going on around here,  I had not heard of a lot of the farms. I love the farmers market.  I can't grow a garden anymore as we are in shade in the back and I don't want to dig up the front for one. Besides, the front has had pesticides, not the back. ha.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

Good discussion.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 4, 2015)

What is horrible Rose is Monsanto just jumped into the cannabis world in a big way.

They just bought General Hydroponics.

Big money is coming to take over the Industry.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2015)

NCH, NOOOOOOOOOOO Tell me this isn't true.. horse blank Don't tell THG... I don't think it is good for me to hate monsanto so much. It is a huge conglomerate, that is a lot of hate. I need to have another cause.  How did you find that out Hal?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 4, 2015)

yup! hydro store owner told me this yesterday GH and he said CAPP is sold to i think. said he wont be restocking any thing from GH any more that if he can't drink it he won't sell it


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 4, 2015)

NEW YORK, April 2, 2015 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- The Hawthorne Gardening Company announced today that it has taken a major next step in building a portfolio of brands to serve the needs of indoor and urban gardeners.

Hawthorne, through its subsidiary Hawthorne Hydroponics LLC, has purchased the business of General Hydroponics, Inc. and Bio-Organic Solutions, Inc. The liquid nutrients and growing media products manufactured by these California based companies are marketed under the General Hydroponics and Vermicrop brands, respectively. Hawthorne also owns leading niche organic gardening brands such as EcoScraps® and Whitney Farms® and is a partner with AeroGrow International, a leading manufacturer of hydroponic gardening equipment for consumers.

Founded in 2014, The Hawthorne Gardening Company is dedicated to creating high-quality gardening products that empower people to garden no matter where they live or how they choose to grow.

"The trend of urban and indoor gardening is accelerating by the day and we're excited to quickly be emerging as the company that is meeting the unique needs of these consumers," said Chris Hagedorn, general manager of Hawthorne. "The addition of General Hydroponics and Vermicrop to our family of brands is an important step in our history and speaks to our commitment in this space. Our access to capital and technology will allow us to take these outstanding businesses to an even higher level.

"As a family-led business, we're excited and proud to welcome the Brooke family and all of the General Hydroponics and Vermicrop associates to our team. We look forward to building upon their legacy of serving specialty retailers and providing them and their consumers the high quality products that have become synonymous with these brands."

Ross Haley, CEO and co-founder of Vermicrop, will continue to oversee both brands and will remain based in California. All manufacturing operations will remain in place.

"When we were searching for a partner to take our business to the next level we weren't looking for who could write the biggest check," Haley said. "Our family wanted a partner who shared our values and shared our vision. We found that with Hawthorne and we're excited to start the next chapter in our business."


----------



## pcduck (Apr 4, 2015)

Glad I am organic

As long as Monshithole doesn't corner the market in EM, I'll be OK


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 4, 2015)

Now GH is in the same family as Round-up and Miracle-Gro.

I was surprised to hear this happening so soon. My friends and I discuss where the Industry is going all the time, and we all know that Big Money, be it Pharma for the medicinal side, or others, such as Monsanto, that will take over.

From what I see, they are going to take over Popular, and profitable, brands in the Hydro Industry first. Pretty soon, most everything in a hydro store will be owned by a few Big companies.
I would not be surprised to see the small, local owned hydro shop soon go under. Once the main Hydro companies are acquired, they will use their own distribution networks, and you will have to go to Home Depot, or Sears to buy any growing products.
Google Sears Hydroponics. Sears is already selling everything you would need to fire up any size show.

They are going to stay on the non growing side, for now. They will not touch being involved with living plants, just every item that a person would need to grow.
Once the Feds, and only the Feds, "legalize" it, they will take over herb production also.
There is no getting around it. Sure, it might take a bit for the Machine to build up, but build it they will.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2015)

"When we were searching for a partner to take our business to the next level we weren't looking for who could write the biggest check," Haley said. "Our family wanted a partner who shared our values and shared our vision. We found that with Hawthorne and we're excited to start the next chapter in our business."

Yeah right... I am so depressed. Whitney farms, i love there seed starter..no more.. Crap. and what is bio organic? bologna.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 4, 2015)

Wow, guess I stopped with gh just in time


----------



## downhillcalifornia13 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ya Monsanto listen to the stoners!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 5, 2015)

Well, I guess that I will be switching to AN's Jungle Juice.  I had been thinking about trying them as they appear to be the same formulas and the JJ is cheaper.  I also liked Whitney Farms products.  That is so "unfortunate".....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 5, 2015)

hahahahaha JUNGLE JUICE YES!! 

Sorry, I'm giggling to all you GH'ers that rip on us JJ'ers heheheh  


(I'm teasin'  )


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

Well as long as u buy whats on the shelf now it's still GH but change will be inevitable at some point may as well switch now. Basically what my guy told me to do was just switch now, but this whole run has been in GH so I just bought more of it to finish out the run.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 13, 2015)

Scotts Miracle-Gro Buys General Hydroponics

http://bigbudsmag.com/scotts-miracle-gro-buys-general-hydroponics-marijuana-growers/


----------



## zem (Apr 13, 2015)

don't trust them, these monsanto co are like the devil's clan, jeez i read their history and its scary. and with the history of weed and what a priority it was to ban it, I would never trust them, they could practically take over the market and put carcinogens in weed and then new articles will be published simultaneously titled "New scientific studies suggest that mj is cancerous" and there goes your legalization efforts for the next what 50 years? lol someone has to keep them out of mj world altogether, they don't fit in.. nothing like a monsantan smoking up lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> Well as long as u buy whats on the shelf now it's still GH but change will be inevitable at some point may as well switch now. Basically what my guy told me to do was just switch now, but this whole run has been in GH so I just bought more of it to finish out the run.


 
Yes, the GH nutes are the same, but the money is now going to Monsanto.  THAT alone will keep me from buying any more GH products at all.  

 BOYCOTT MONSANTO!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 14, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yes, the GH nutes are the same, but the money is now going to Monsanto.  THAT alone will keep me from buying any more GH products at all.
> 
> BOYCOTT MONSANTO!



great point I agree...  gonnna find a new nute line


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

I have always used Dutch Masters Gold products..
THEY seem to work great for me. Anybody else used them
http://www.dutchmaster.com.au/?language=english&page=product&product=GOLD_RANGE_NUTRIENT


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 14, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> I have always used Dutch Masters Gold products..
> THEY seem to work great for me. Anybody else used them
> http://www.dutchmaster.com.au/?language=english&page=product&product=GOLD_RANGE_NUTRIENT



I enjoyed my run with Dutch Masters Gold. Also, I love the smell of the stuff! Very minty


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah they worked great for me. Easy to use too.


----------



## kaotik (Apr 14, 2015)

glad i stumbled in here.. had no idea about GH
what a shame 
gonna be hard to avoid these guys soon. 

but hell, the whole worlds gonna be one big conglomerate eventually anyway, the way things are heading though i guess.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2015)

kaotik said:


> glad i stumbled in here.. had no idea about GH
> what a shame
> gonna be hard to avoid these guys soon.
> 
> but hell, the whole worlds gonna be one big conglomerate eventually anyway, the way things are heading though i guess.


 
I hope I die first....


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 14, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I hope I die first....



ya but our kids and grand kids will be victim of them.. my grand mother 20 years ago was telling me all this


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes, what we are leaving our kids and grandkids is rather scary.  Back in the 50s, my dad was warning us about the dangers of water shortages and the need to preserve our water and land.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

Your Dad was a very intelligent Man.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2015)

He was the coolest guy!  He died young at 58, almost 30 years ago, but I still mist him.  he had great wisdom.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2015)

My Father died at 36. I was 12.


----------



## closetkid (Apr 14, 2015)

it's weird we as farmers used all the chemicals agents to fight nature, now nature every day is attacking back, with viruses and bacteria our great chemicals created by being introduced into the environment


----------

